# What will i be able to buy at Portsmouth show ???



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am wondering if there will be a lot of equipment and vivs etc to buy on the day ??? Also any ideas on prices for them at the shows ????


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

hehe im going too  will be my first show ^_^


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissCat said:


> hehe im going too  will be my first show ^_^


Mine too:2thumb::2thumb: Was goging to go last year but i was busy getting married lol. This year it will be my first wedding anniversary on show day lol


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

From the few shows I have been too, there have been a couple of equipment sellers ....

Sometimes a bit cheaper than the shops.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

when is the portsmouth show


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Chris i was wondering just incase i buy yet another beastie it would be nice to buy its home at the same time lol

Sharpy it is not until October 25th but i am wondering if it worth waiting or if i should buy some extra equipment incase lol


----------



## batfink2009 (Apr 24, 2009)

*portsmouth reptile show*

is it in portsmouth on the 25 october because theres a reptile show in havant leisure centure on the 25 as well


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

batfink2009 said:


> is it in portsmouth on the 25 october because theres a reptile show in havant leisure centure on the 25 as well


Yes, it will be the same one.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i have tables there...............there will be boas:lol2:
regards gaz


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

There will be viv's and equipment on sale prices I dont know about.
Lyn


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I went last year, quite enjoyed it. Good range of stuff, I ended up getting a beardie, a baby royal and some equipment.


----------

